# L1 & L2 to Green Card Query



## TJW_2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, my wife and I are based in NY. I am working for a UK company on an L1 visa and my wife now has an EAD card so work as well with this off the L2. 

I heard that when you have an L1 applying for a green card is a realistic option for us so I wouldn't be tied to my company. Could anyone tell me if this is true and how much and how long it would take if we used an attorney? Any in formation would be greatly appreciated on this, as we know very little about this at the moment.

Many thanks in advance to anyone who may be able to help!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

TJW_2000 said:


> Hi, my wife and I are based in NY. I am working for a UK company on an L1 visa and my wife now has an EAD card so work as well with this off the L2.
> 
> I heard that when you have an L1 applying for a green card is a realistic option for us so I wouldn't be tied to my company. Could anyone tell me if this is true and how much and how long it would take if we used an attorney? Any in formation would be greatly appreciated on this, as we know very little about this at the moment.
> 
> Many thanks in advance to anyone who may be able to help!


It's your company who sponsors you for the Green card. I THINK you could do it yourself, but I don't know of anyone who has done it themselves.

People have stated it's cost their companies anything from 6 to 10K and anything from 6 to 18 months.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone with more experience in these things will be along soon, but I think your employer has to put you up for a green card when you're on an L1 visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Here you can find a lot of information:
Employment-Based Immigrant Visas
If you have very extraordinary abilities, it might be possible to apply for a green card yourself. For instance if you qualify for EB-1 category).
Most of the time, your employer must file for the Employment Based green card. Some have no problem doing this, others won't because that way they know they can loose you as an employer.
How long it takes? Depends on the category. Somewhere between a couple of months to 6 years of longer.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

There is a difference between 
L-1A and L1B


(1) L1 A visa - for foreign managers and executives transferring to the US to manage a company or a major function or division of a company; to supervise employees or manage an essential department of a company

(2) L1B visa - for foreign employees with specialized knowledge of the company's products,


----------



## TJW_2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks all, I did some research and I have an L1A, which I believe puts me in a better position for this.

Does anyone know of the time and cost of this. I also believe I need support from my company, which I should be able to get, but will have to pay for myself. I would rather not do it through the company at all though if possible.

Thanks again for your help already, it's appreciated


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

TJW_2000 said:


> Thanks all, I did some research and I have an L1A, which I believe puts me in a better position for this.
> 
> Does anyone know of the time and cost of this. I also believe I need support from my company, which I should be able to get, but will have to pay for myself. I would rather not do it through the company at all though if possible.
> 
> Thanks again for your help already, it's appreciated


Thought I had stated it in my first post. Anything from 6 to 10K dollars and timeframe from as early as 6 months to 18 months. Mine came through in 12 months from filing to going to the Embassy to get the stamp.


----------



## TJW_2000 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Very useful information.


----------

